# Makro fuer mehrere Zeilen wiederholen?



## Aynaet (19. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach ewigem Foren-lesen hab ich es geschafft ein Makro zu basteln, das sogar das tut was ich moechte. (juhu) Allerdings muss das auch irgendwie einfacher gehen - hoffe ich.

Ich habe in einer Excel Datei mehrere identische sheets und moechte jeweils die zellen C D und E addieren.

Mein Makro sieht folgendermassen aus:

Sub Addieren()
Dim Summen!
Summen = 0
For i = 1 To Worksheets.Count
Summen = Summen + Worksheets(i).[C15]
Next
Range("C15") = Summen
For i = 1 To Worksheets.Count
Summen = Summen + Worksheets(i).[D15]
Next
Range("D15") = Summen
For i = 1 To Worksheets.Count
Summen = Summen + Worksheets(i).[E15]
Next
Range("E15") = Summen
End sub


Jetzt moechte ich das allerdings auch noch mit den folgenden Zeilen machen - bis zur Zeile 104. Muss ich jetzt alles mit Copy und Paste machen und jeweils die richtige Zeile einsetzen oder geht das auch irgendwie einfacher

Waere super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen koennte. Danke!


----------



## Alex F. (19. September 2007)

Warum dafür ein Makro du kannst doch auch einfach die Formel erstellen und dann einen doppelklick auf die linke untere Ecke der Zelle machen dann hast du es überall stehen ? 


aber sonst müsstest du nur um dein macro eine schleife bauen

```
i = 1 
While Range ("A" & i ).value <>"" 

wend
```

Grüsse bb


----------



## Aynaet (19. September 2007)

Danke! Sorry, ich bin ein totaler Anfaenger  Versuche grade das erste mal was mit Makros zu loesen...

Bei der Formel habe ich das Problem, dass es nicht funktioniert, da ich unterschiedlich grosse, verbundenen Zellen habe.

Wo muss ich denn die Schleife einbauen damit es funktioniert, wenn ich bei C15 anfangen will und bei C104 aufhoeren ?


----------



## Alex F. (20. September 2007)

1. Setzt du i auf 15
2. A ist die Spalte die auf leer überprüft wird (wenn du eine andere brauchst ggf anpassen.) 
3. von der idee her kannst du es so machen :

```
i = 1 
While Range ("A" & i ).value <>"" 
  ' Jetzt dein Makro aufrufen 
  call Addieren  

wend
```

grüsse bb


----------

